
Eclipse Che – Next-Generation Eclipse IDE, Cloud IDE, and Workspace Server - gkarthik92
http://www.eclipse.org/che/
======
pinewurst
"Because I want my IDE to be named after someone who tortured people in a
basement before he had them shot."

Do we have Eclipse Pol Pot to look forward to?

At least the corporate sponsorships hopefully have him spinning in his grave
like an ultracentrifuge.

